
4 Wi-Fi Tips from Former Apple Wi-Fi Enginee - antr
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/answers/4-wi-fi-tips-from-former-apple-wi-fi-engineer
======
Alex9762
Don't use "Wide" 40MHz channels on 2.4GHz is helpful~

